# Kitchen Faucets...



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

As I generally do comercial work,I don't get to know residential products very well....So I'm kinda looking for opinions on what kitchen faucet I should install in my house...Delta,Moen,Danze? I'm open to anything,although I'm loosing my faith in Kohler,had my k-304 shower valve start leaking on me within 6 months,plus the handles on my lav faucet(kohler archer widespread)have way too much slop in them,after barely 2 years.

Wife wants a single handle,high arc spout...I'd like to keep it under $400.Suggestions?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I have had good feedback from Grohe kitchen faucets.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Not danze.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm happy with Delta or Moen.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Danze junk. 

Blanco makes nice faucets. I used to have one. 

You can pick one up for under 300$


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Fair warning here, I'm now having customers telling how they like the look of long hose kitchen sink faucet but HATE the performance of it.. with the extra long hose, when you switch from hot to cold water, extra time waiting for the cold, meantimes, hands get burnt.. unlike the short spout, temp change almost immedatied. (Sp)


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

I just remembered the name "danze" from the last time I was in a showroom..I was kinda leaning towards a delta,one with the "touch2O",or whatever they call it...hmm I'll have to take a look at Blanco..


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Stay away from that touch faucet. Complete junk. 

Stay away from any delta or moen unless you want a plastic faucet that you will need to replace in 5 years.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Partial to Delta myself. 
If you don't mind spending a little more the Hanz Grohe's are nice. I like the spring loaded sprayer hoses :thumbup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Stay away from that touch faucet. Complete junk.
> 
> Stay away from any delta or moen unless you want a plastic faucet that you will need to replace in 5 years.


Everything is throw away now. I'd still go with Delta


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

I hear ya on the plastic.....Thats exactly why I used to like kohler,I put a Forte in my mother's house,I swear that faucet weighed 10 lbs,it was too heavy for the sink,the POS builders special SS she had, buckled when you used the handle


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

If you can't afford a nice grohe I'd say moen or delta


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Will said:


> Everything is throw away now. I'd still go with Delta


Not if he has $400 to spend. He can actually get a nice faucet.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

UA22PLumber said:


> I hear ya on the plastic.....Thats exactly why I used to like kohler,I put a Forte in my mother's house,I swear that faucet weighed 10 lbs,it was too heavy for the sink,the POS builders special SS she had, buckled when you used the handle




I put in a lot of kohler forte pull outs k-10433. The only issue I've had is the handle will need tightened from time to time. They are nice brass faucets.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Glacier bay or Do-it-best:laughing::whistling2:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Glacier bay or Do-it-best:laughing::whistling2:


 Who's this handyman???


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I have had good luck with the Wolverine Brass faucets.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

What I learned about the delta touch if the batteries go out the faucets does not work at all you have replace the batteries first. I have installed the Moen motion sence that's pretty cool has a bypass hight ark. Don't buy danze
And grohe it's ok the spring loaded is cool but it has to many parts on their stems more things to fail


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Those Delta touch faucets are not not much to write home about. I've installed a few that the homeowner bought and I wouldn't want it in my house. forgot how many batteries it runs on, I think 8!


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I had to repair one recently and the solenoid that controls the touch feature was about 200 bucks.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm a Delta guy I don't like they sent work over seas. But the company reps are great to work with. Cannt beat their shower valve options. 
I liked price phister until they got but out. Started messing with their stems went from good to crap and good luck with customer service. Don't like danz or grohe. Guess kohler is good.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> I'm a Delta guy I don't like they sent work over seas. But the company reps are great to work with. Cannt beat their shower valve options.
> I liked price phister until they got but out. Started messing with their stems went from good to crap and good luck with customer service. Don't like danz or grohe. Guess kohler is good.


 Moentrol all the way... screw delta


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I put in a lot of kohler forte pull outs k-10433. The only issue I've had is the handle will need tightened from time to time. They are nice brass faucets.


that's what i put in my home, i really like it


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

UA22PLumber said:


> As I generally do comercial work,I don't get to know residential products very well....So I'm kinda looking for opinions on what kitchen faucet I should install in my house...Delta,Moen,Danze? I'm open to anything,although I'm loosing my faith in Kohler,had my k-304 shower valve start leaking on me within 6 months,plus the handles on my lav faucet(kohler archer widespread)have way too much slop in them,after barely 2 years.
> 
> Wife wants a single handle,high arc spout...I'd like to keep it under $400.Suggestions?


Hi ua22plumber either delta or mown make a good kitchen fact both have good warranties on parts and finish the dance is a higher class style of moen also lifetime warranties as for your Koehler fct problems try calling them they are usually pretty good with sending out new parts or fct at no charge

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I installed a Moen Motion Kitchen Sink Faucet today ,, 

now I must have one

there awesome


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I think grohe has some cut from solid stainless. I have a hansgrohe and like it. You either go fairly cheap and get a new one often, or really nice and hope you like it, cuz it gonna last.


----------



## jitr64 (Sep 30, 2010)

Grohe lady lux your wife will love it.:thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Hell put a big as t&s in ther. It will last !!! I'm a kohler man my self but then again I put in what's in the specs/submittal Never put in a wolverine brass. Are they good ??


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

wolverine finale


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a Dornbracht that I like a lot, but I didn't have to pay for it. Grohe, Hansgrohe, and KWC are all good choices, stay away from Danze, Water Works, and La Torre.


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Grohe good quality sturdy high end kit faucet I have stainless lady lux with x high spout I removed restrictor that was a mistake put a lot in never seen them again have rebuilt other Grohe put in by others easy fix


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Did moan change their kitchen facet stems? They where the long skinny one like the tub stems. And in as sinks after time it would flex the sink to turn them on


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes new cartridge. I forget what they call it but it's junk. They also stopped using brass in their faucets and now it's some type of metal almost looks anodized gold. Junk junk junk junk junk junk. Might as well be a glacier bay.

They do still make the legend kitchen faucet... 7300 and 7310. Still the same faucet it was 30 years ago. Beautiful faucet. I stock them on my truck. I have to special order through my supplier. It's not fancy but it's maybe the best quality faucet available.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> I installed a Moen Motion Kitchen Sink Faucet today ,,
> 
> now I must have one
> 
> there awesome


You too huh if I owned a house I would install one in their also. And they aren't that expensive


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Good to know. Thank you


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

I put in one of Delta's Brizo kitchen faucets a while back. Really nice and very solidly built. Not cheap, but good. But maybe by now they've gotten around to cheapening and plasticizing them so they can make another nickle. :laughing:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

futz said:


> I put in one of Delta's Brizo kitchen faucets a while back. Really nice and very solidly built. Not cheap, but good. But maybe by now they've gotten around to cheapening and plasticizing them so they can make another nickle. :laughing:




Brizo... Junk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I am surprised that nobody mentioned Chicago. I do like them, they lack in looks but are very service friendly. I do also like moen and delta.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm a Moen guy but if you have $400 to spend and chrome is fine, you can do a lot better than a Moen or Delta. Chicago does make nice faucets but I'd say they lack on the "wife appeal" factor. Grohe is nice and decently affordable. Heck, check out Kingston Brass. They're nice and heavy, solidly built faucets and they have probably over a hundred different designs to choose from.








Paul


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah Chicago are great faucets. I would go with those for durability any day. Sort of plain looking though, I guess it would depend on your kitchen. If you can pull off that industrial look, go for it.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Is anyone familiar with proflo faucets? I have to put some in a new house at builders request


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> Is anyone familiar with proflo faucets? I have to put some in a new house at builders request


You mean ferguson's house brand. Eh. That's about all I have to say about em.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh ok. Well thank you. You've said enough.


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Plumberman911 said:


> Did moan change their kitchen facet stems? They where the long skinny one like the tub stems. And in as sinks after time it would flex the sink to turn them on


Moens new cart. Is called 1255. I called moen after the first few I replaced, and complained that I was running into a bunch of leaking ones, and they sent me a dozen of them in the mail. 
The water here is really hard, and the 1255 doesn't seem to hold up well. But the price of replacements has so far been good.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Is that the clear plastic cartridge?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Plumberman911 said:


> Is that the clear plastic cartridge?


 
The 1255 is the small dome shaped cartridge. It's very similar to the new Delta "diamond seal" cartridge but even smaller. I'm thinking it had a lot to do with design vs. functionality. It's so small, they probably have a lot more design options for kitchen faucets now. 







Paul


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Plumberman911 said:


> Is that the clear plastic cartridge?


No, the clear plastic one is 1225. The new one looks like a gumdrop with a skinny stem.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

They really changed. I haven't seen that one. It does look like one delta has


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumberman911 said:


> They really changed. I haven't seen that one. It does look like one delta has


Pm ur way 911


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

RW Plumbing said:


> You mean ferguson's house brand. Eh. That's about all I have to say about em.


that is what they are a cheap builders faucet with attached plastic supplies from plumberpro

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I installed a touch faucet about two years ago. Customer called said with the water on for touch less it drips if they turn the handle off it stops dripping. So the drip involves the touch shut off. Anyone worked on these for ideas as to what it could be? It wouldn't be stem or cups and springs.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Probably a bad solenoid. I replaced one recently. The warranty on the touch mechanisms is only 2 years where as the faucet is lifetime. The repair cost the customer almost more than a new faucet.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow that sucks. I can't remember the brand he provided it. It was either kohler or moen. That's crazy that parts that much. I have set several delta lately. Funny because our delta rep put one in his house then pulled it back out caus it didn't work. Thank you for the info


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes it is the solenoid on this type of faucet ran into this before not really serviceable need to replace very costly part

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you. Because I had no idea.


----------

